# odd one,s out???



## auditt08 (Oct 17, 2008)

hi one and all,
not to everyone`s taste but we love it................
mark2 ttc 2.0 tfsi s-tronic dakar beige/light grey alacantara heated electric seats/parking sensor/auto dimming mirrors/
tyre pressure monitor/18"bi colour wheels. my wifes car (but i drive it as much as she does!!) and spec pretty much down to her i think she`s got great taste but clearly not a popular choice of colour or interior for most, really can`t think why, saw a new aston martin with very similar colour and looked fantastic.
please excuse the picture quality will post better soon.Great forum, look forward to comments!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dave.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi Dave and welcome to the forum. Nice motor buddy


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome, nice car 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Giox (Oct 28, 2008)

I ruddy love it!!!


----------



## Bluebird (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi 
I think its lovely and the TT is probably the only audi model that really carries this colour well. 
BB


----------

